# Gaining muscle



## Apollo X (Dec 30, 2012)

182lbs at 15% Bf means i have 155lbs lean body mass.

182lbs at 10% Bf means i have 164lbs lean body mass.

so if i wanted to get from 15% to 10% at 182lbs is it just a case of gaining 9lbs?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Apollo X said:


> 182lbs at 15% Bf means i have 155lbs lean body mass.
> 
> 182lbs at 10% Bf means i have 164lbs lean body mass.
> 
> so if i wanted to get from 15% to 10% at 182lbs is it just a case of gaining 9lbs?


You also have water weight, dieting will carb deplete you so you could loose 5-7lb just from water so I'd go for more than 9lb as you will put a few lb back on from gluc storage once you come off your diet, I'd aim for 14lb loss.

But depends how your going to diet, if its natural long and slow you wond carb deplete so much, if its a. Hard cut you can be severly depleted.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Sorry I'm half asleep its late lol though you meant to loose 9lb to reach your bf% my bad


----------



## Apollo X (Dec 30, 2012)

stone14 said:


> Sorry I'm half asleep its late lol though you meant to loose 9lb to reach your bf% my bad


so would gaining 9lbs of lean muscle get me from 15% to 10% or is there more to it than that?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

If your gaining then you will probably gan fat also so you %wont cum donw if your gaining so you will need to gain muscle and the cut the fat off


----------



## Apollo X (Dec 30, 2012)

stone14 said:


> If your gaining then you will probably gan fat also so you %wont cum donw if your gaining so you will need to gain muscle and the cut the fat off


i thought for a recomp you just eat maintenance calories for the weight you wish to sustain?

i plan on running prop and tren ace 100mg each eod for 16 weeks and t3 100mcg a day, is 16 weeks too short a time scale?

cheers for your help


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

if you gained LBM only yes your BF will reduce%


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

reza85 said:


> if you gained LBM only yes your BF will reduce%


thats a bit IF tbh, without alot of trial and error to no your body inside out, unless you have proffesional help.


----------



## Apollo X (Dec 30, 2012)

stone14 said:


> thats a bit IF tbh, without alot of trial and error to no your body inside out, unless you have proffesional help.


very true, in this case i think i will try get to 10% and then lean bulk whilst staying 10%. suppose there is only so much you can achieve in 16 weeks even including the use of aas


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Apollo X said:


> very true, in this case i think i will try get to 10% and then lean bulk whilst staying 10%. suppose there is only so much you can achieve in 16 weeks even including the use of aas


Sounds like a better and more effective approach mate.


----------

